# Need help correctly setting up 2.5g



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a 2.5 hexagonal tank. I would like to put shrimp or a betta in it. I have no clue what type of filter and heater would work in a 2.5g. It has a plastic hexagonal top with a hole for an air tube. And a hood that fits over the plastic top with a incandescent bulb that puts light in the water. My mom is tired of seeing in in the front room with nothing in it and would like me to put it in my room. It would be right beside my bed on a bedside table, so it needs to be a quiet filter so I can sleep. Thanks!


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Something like this might be a good option Tetra Whisper 3i In-Tank Filter - Filters - Fish - PetSmart my buddy uses an internal filter on his small desk tank and it seems pretty silent and keep his water clear as well. That particular filter goes inside the tank but the top is still out of the water. There are some internal filters that are fully submersible tho like this one Fluval® Underwater Filter - Sale - Fish - PetSmart the U1 is the smallest and might be over kill for a 2.5 gal.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmm that might work, so the filter would be checked off. But what about the heater? I would need a small one, so it does not take up the entire tank. Any ideas?


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

The heater will be the most difficult part. Its very difficult to heat such a small tank without thedanger of OVER heating it. If you can fit a 50 wt. heater in there horizontally, that would be good. However, you may not be able to. Take measurements beforehand so you'll know for sure.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I use this filter in my one tank (was in my 5g and will go back in when its set up again) and you can't hear it at all since it is completely submerged. 

Marina i25 Internal Filter - Internal Filters - Filters - PetSmart


As for a heater, I would try one of these

Marina Betta Mini Heater - Heaters & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart
Zoo Med Betta Therm Mini Size Betta Bowl Heater - Heaters & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart
Marina Submersible Mini Aquarium Heaters - Heaters & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart

Use the 10 watt for the last one


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What about a sponge filter? I find they work very well for smaller tanks, giving a very large surface for the bacteria to grow. As for a heater, They have some non adjustable ones for cheap, which would hold the temp probably well enough for shrimp. However, for a betta you will need to have him at least 82 which will require one adjustable. Although it still will not be very stable in your tank size.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

yea sponge filter and a nano heater should work fine.i have a 5 gallon fluval tank with a nano heater and works good.petsmart has the heater and should have the sponge filter.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> What about a sponge filter? I find they work very well for smaller tanks, giving a very large surface for the bacteria to grow.


Yeah I have heard a lot of good from sponge filters, but I have never tried one.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

jamnigh said:


> I use this filter in my one tank (was in my 5g and will go back in when its set up again) and you can't hear it at all since it is completely submerged.
> 
> Marina i25 Internal Filter - Internal Filters - Filters - PetSmart


 The Marina would be my favorite internal filter, but I might just go with a sponge filter.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

So nano heaters? I have never heard anything about those... Are they adjustable?


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a betta in a 2.5 gallon. I'm running a sponge filter that I got on amazon for ~$1 with a $8 air pump from petsmart. 

I am currently using an under the tank heater I had laying around, but as for you, I can recommend either one of these heaters. 

Marina Submersible Mini Aquarium Heaters - Heaters & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart

Petsmart does have an adjustable 25W heater, but it is pretty big.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright thanks everyone I purchased this:
sponge filter-Amazon.com: Jardin Fish Aquarium Mini Cylinder Soft Sponge Water Filter, Black: Pet Supplies
Heater-Amazon.com: Hagen Marina Betta Submersible Heater for Aquarium: Pet Supplies


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks good to me. That sponge filter looks very similar to the one I got. FWIW keep an eye on the air flow. Every so often I notice mine starts getting clogged up and I have to take the base off to clean out the inner tube, but otherwise it does a good job


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright I will I also purchased another bigger sponge filter for my 10 gallon to help clean up a little bit more. Amazon.com: Jardin Aquarium Fish Tank Biochemical Sponge Filter Air Pump: Pet Supplies


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright the sponge filter is set up to start cycling and I put in a pinch of flakes to help. I really can not buy straight ammonia and I want to cycle so can I just use flakes? Like put in a pinch a day? Also when I purchase my betta (after tank is cycled) what should I buy? Male, Female? I sorta want to buy the betta babies they sell, but do they have a good success rate? Or are they hard to grow and usually die? What would I feed that small of a fish?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i have a 2 gallon tank and i used a nano heater and a small hang on back canister filter that's hang on back with a spraybar.look at amazon thay have several to choose from and also has the nano heater


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Going to bump because I am getting no answers


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

bump


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I didn't know they sell betta babies. I would go with a male as they are more colorful. Females are more of a community fish.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I've gotten a couple of the TINY betta babies, and they lived for me, in fact, they thrived. Then my whole tank got columnaris  Anyway, they are usually so young that they don't yet really have much color, and you can't tell if they are male or female yet. So its kind of a crap shoot. I wouldn't suppose Petsmart and/or Petco sellling those tiny babies now, though. I only bought mine because I knew they'd die soon if I didn't. Get an older one. That way you'll know what color it'll be, and its sex.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay I thought it would be cooler to like grow a betta from being so small. I probably will just get a male of whatever color I like. And I saw in Petco they had the betta cups except inside was a very tiny betta and on the cup it said betta baby.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, it is fun to grow them from tiny babies, and they were selling them at my local store too. Mine survived when I never thought they would, considering all they'd been through. But like I said, you don't know what sex your're getting, unless you can see an egg spot, and those sometimes don't become clear until later, and sometimes an occasional male will have one!


----------

